# Work Space



## Battou (Jan 9, 2008)

originally posted image - click here
[IMGboroen/IMG]
Canon FD 50mm _f_/1.4, 1/8 at _f_/16, ASA 400 - See it larger here


Feel free to CC this on all aspects.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 9, 2008)

turkish royal <3


----------



## Battou (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah, I am usually a Winston guy, they'er killin me but every now and a gain I treat my self.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 10, 2008)

Battou said:


> yeah, I am usually a Winston guy, they'er killin me but every now and a gain I treat my self.


 
Everything in moderation i say.  big fan of TR


----------



## Battou (Jan 10, 2008)

*EDIT* [comment on fault in image retracted]


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 10, 2008)

Who's allowed to smoke at work anymore?


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 10, 2008)

Seems like a snapshot of a cigarette to me...not really doin anything for me.  Especially since I really dislike smoking.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been a roller for the past ten years or so.  It was Golden Virginia when I lived in the UK but have switched to Amsterdam Shag by Peter Stokkebye here in the States.  300 grams last a month and with papers cost about $23USD.  This is premium tobacco, not the crap they sweep off the floor and put in manufactored cigarettes.

Oh, the photo.....something is missing for me.  I like the contrasts but there is an oddity that is unsettling.  Maybe it's the alignment of objects or the empty space at the bottom. I dunno.


----------



## Battou (Jan 12, 2008)

Post processing done to originally posted image. The image posted originally was straight out of the scanner, shot BW, no processing had been done (infact the resize was done by PB's auto resize)




C.Lloyd said:


> Who's allowed to smoke at work anymore?



In New York, none in public workplaces (I.E. Bars, malls, coffee houses...ect.) however private workplaces like my place of employment there is no prohibition. also this picture was taken at my home desk where I do all my artwork, photo, drawing and whatnot, so those laws don't apply.



kundalini said:


> I've been a roller for the past ten years or so.  It was Golden Virginia when I lived in the UK but have switched to Amsterdam Shag by Peter Stokkebye here in the States.  300 grams last a month and with papers cost about $23USD.  This is premium tobacco, not the crap they sweep off the floor and put in manufactored cigarettes.
> 
> Oh, the photo.....something is missing for me.  I like the contrasts but there is an oddity that is unsettling.  Maybe it's the alignment of objects or the empty space at the bottom. I dunno.



I used to roll for quite a wile, but stopped when I started using the Tar Bars in an attempt to quit but that is another story for another time.

The alignment of the objects is natural so to speak....that is kind of how they end up on my desk. Never the less I did not want a cluttered appearance, perhaps maybe I should have composed it just a touch higher bringing the ashtrey closer the the bottom of the frame, wile keeping the shadow cast from the cigerette?


----------



## ScottS (Jan 12, 2008)

I know whats bothering me now!!!

There is no smoke! 

Where did it go!?


----------



## Battou (Jan 12, 2008)

ScottS said:


> I know whats bothering me now!!!
> 
> There is no smoke!
> 
> Where did it go!?



I noticed that as well....It's odd this is the only one that it did not show on, actually part of why I chose this one over the others.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 12, 2008)

Haha it looks like it burned out mid-way.... and that only happens with crappy cigs!


----------



## Battou (Jan 13, 2008)

Battou said:


> ScottS said:
> 
> 
> > Haha it looks like it burned out mid-way.... and that only happens with crappy cigs!
> ...



the other four

[Removed]

[[url]Removed]

[[url]Removed]

[[url]Removed]


----------



## Battou (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, it took a blunt request but I now know how this picture got derailed onto the cigerette, I won't make the same mistake on the next one.

compostion failure.....not total, but close enough to call it that.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 14, 2008)

Battou said:


> yeah, I am usually a Winston guy, they'er killin me but every now and a gain I treat my self.



Winstons taste like you're smoking a construction site.


----------



## Cappahayden (Jan 14, 2008)

Like everything but the "Bic" lighter. It prevents me from going back before the 70's.


----------



## Battou (Jan 14, 2008)

Cappahayden said:


> Like everything but the "Bic" lighter. It prevents me from going back before the 70's.



Yeah, that was brought up by the person I asked to go over it, and I agree with  it being inappropriate. 





			
				Battou (from my responce) said:
			
		

> > There is a general feel but it's missing. The ashtray with cigarette, light and feel is 1940's -ish but it's let down by the nondescript glass and the cheap lighter. The correct props are essential to a good still life because attention is concentrated on them.
> > Get rid of the cheap kitchen towel under the glass - it looks awful. Try and find a better glass - if it's alcohol then get a glass that says that. If it is tea then find one of those nice glasses with the metal frame handle. That thing looks like a jam jar.
> > It's a Camel ashtray so maybe the ciggie should be a Camel?
> > Find a lighter that is more in keeping than a Bic disposable. Zippo's are good.
> ...



It had not crossed my mind when I was composing it along with several other things like the towel under the coffee cup, the pen in the log book and what not. It's somewhat odd the manor this image came about. It was inspired by plans for another image, serious practice shot of sorts. The photo I am planning is also inspired. Basically what I want to do is create an image reminisant of some old still life ads I've seen. However I must first figure out the still life portion of the image as advertising I can do in my sleep if I wanted to.

The psyical location, cigerette and the light (lamp) are the only things that will make an appearance in the next picture. I was hoping to get that done for this months challenge but it would appear that I am not going to recieve my lighter untill a week after deadline but meh sht happens. Either way I will be doing a few more practice shots over the next few weeks. I have discussed just about all the flaws in this and think I can correct them for the next.....we'll have to see.


----------

